# Best Home Cinema System for PS3



## duffy02 (Mar 6, 2009)

As above looking for a good one for playing my PS3 on.. Budget of 250-300 only!

Any advice??:wave:


----------



## RP84 (Sep 3, 2007)

I have a yamaha setup, sound is amazing and only paid £250ish

mine is the old amp to this, but similar

http://www.richersounds.com/product/av-receivers/yamaha/rxv367/yama-rxv367

and speakers i have

http://www.richersounds.com/product/speaker-packages/yamaha/nsp280/yama-nsp280-blk


----------



## duffy02 (Mar 6, 2009)

looks good too!


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

Ive got a Yamaha amp (1065) and as they are a warm sounding amp (much like Denon) i paired it with a set of Jamo 5.1 speakers (bright speakers).

It sounds awesome through the 360 via optical, does the PS3 support HD audio?

Get down to a local home AV shop if you have one and have a listen, Sony do a well rated entry level AV Receiver.

That is if you want separates over an one-box system (which you should as its much better!)


----------



## somouk (Jun 14, 2006)

I have an Onkyo HTX 22HD with the additional 5.1 speakers.

Does everything you could ever want and is in a nice small package. Even has DTS-HD decoders etc so you get the full benefit out of Blu-Ray discs.

http://www.eu.onkyo.com/products/HTX-22HD.html


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

Denon AVR-1910 and Q Acoustic 2000 5.1 package for me, cost about £900 but so worth it. Dont forget if you have the phat ps3 it wont output DTS-HD.


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

robj20 said:


> Denon AVR-1910 and Q Acoustic 2000 5.1 package for me, cost about £900 but so worth it. Dont forget if you have the phat ps3 it wont output DTS-HD.


I was going to get the 1910 but at the time they were releasing the 1911 (which looked pants) so i struggled to get one, got a Yamaha which is more equivalent to the 2310 at 40% of the RRP due to that being discontinued.

What are the Q Acoustics like? probably one of the best/most recommended speaker packs about but ive not heard them yet.


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

I love them they go perfectly with the Denons very warm sound, Q Acoustics are fairly neutral, yamahas tend to be warmish sounding as well so should go well with them.


----------



## dnk (Nov 3, 2010)

Onkyo 607 + JBL ES90 but that's about £800 - £900

for the price you have mentioned you want to buy Logitech Z-5500 THX Certified 5.1 Speaker System (£250) and you wont find anything better than that in this price range (Built-in hardware decoding for Dolby Digital & DTS)

I have got both of them truly awesome.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

dnk said:


> Onkyo 607 + JBL ES90 but that's about £800 - £900
> 
> for the price you have mentioned you want to buy Logitech Z-5500 THX Certified 5.1 Speaker System (£250) and you wont find anything better than that in this price range (Built-in hardware decoding for Dolby Digital & DTS)
> 
> I have got both of them truly awesome.


i cant be 100% sure but i cant see any hdmi input or coax/optical connector so how will the logitech connect to his ps3 for digital sound etc ??

slightly over budget but a separates system not only sounds nicer but you can also upgrade to better speakers later on and it has a lot more flexibility than any all in one system.

http://www.richersounds.com/product/av-receivers/yamaha/av67/yama-av67-blk

but if you want an all in one system then these are good

http://www.richersounds.com/products/system-savers/1-box-home-cinema-systems/2


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

I would go with the logitech for that prices as well has an optical and a coax.


----------



## ishaaq (Apr 30, 2010)

Got the Samsung HT-Z310R - Home theatre system - 5.1 channel setup and i think its pretty good tbh, crisp and clear.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

had a quick look at the manual and it seems the optical and coax is not on the sub,but on there control panel (just for my own edification) and if you dont need another dvd player (99% of the all in ones have the dvd built in) then its a good option.like i said though , for myself i would go with separate amp and separate speaker package.


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

For the money though its unbeatable. For a seperates system you would want to be spending that on the amp alone.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

I have the optical cable from my ps3 going into a 5.1 system via a digital converter thingymajig!


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

robj20 said:


> For the money though its unbeatable. For a seperates system you would want to be spending that on the amp alone.


i posted a link (from richer sounds,they get a lot of links on this forum lol) about a separate amp and speaker set up for 350.i think the logitech might be good for computers etc but in a decent sized room those satellites will be lost and the soundstage would be on its ****.i dont know about anyone else but if you cant switch that lcd control screen off then watching films at night time (i have all the displays switched off on blu ray,amp,dvd etc) then your going to have a nice dark room with one beeming lcd screen telling you your listening to the aux channel etc lol.

http://www.richersounds.com/product/av-receivers/yamaha/av67/yama-av67-blk

i think you wil get a better experience via this setup then you will with the logitech, as the logitech offers no upgradable quality and even the speaker wire inputs look to be spring clip so you want be able to replace the cable with anything reasonably thick. bell wire at best.

for the sake of going over budget you will get an amp with 4hdmi inputs,a more realistic power rating (i love how the all in ones claim to be a 100w each channel etc when in real life terms the speakers would blow up if they where driven to a true 50w rating lol) more flexability and the soundstage would be far more impressive then some trumped up pc speakers (no offence) and if the worst come to the worst and future players etc went the way of hdmi only for audio (you try and get a blu ray player with a scart socket lol) then he would be covered.obviously optical and coax arent going to be dumped next week,but coax is really on the slide for being a choice of manufacturers and they have turned to optical for the vast majority of output choice.

even at the price point of £300 plus future proofing is worth looking into imho.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Brazo said:


> I have the optical cable from my ps3 going into a 5.1 system via a digital converter thingymajig!


technical :lol: by thingymajig do you mean an optical to coax converter ??


----------



## Chris200100 (Jun 1, 2008)

I got this
http://www.sony.co.uk/product/hcs-cinema-surround-kit/ht-sf1300

It's very good and works very well with my PS3 and SKY HD


----------



## rich-hill (May 13, 2008)

I have a Panasonic Home theatre DVD thing. Since getting the PS3 I no longer use the DVD player but have an optical cable going from PS3 to the Panasonic with HDMi cable going into the TV.

I have a question though, sorry to kind of high jack.

I currently have an old 360, if i want true 5.1 from this will i need to buy a new console as it doesnt have a digital out?

Secondly I can't find many amps (as i'm looking to replace mine) which come with 3 optical in's as i will require one for PS3, Xbox and TV.


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

Amps now use HDMI, so HDMI from PS3 does sound and video. Same with 360s with HDMI.
Only thing i have using optical is my sky hd box and pc.

You actually get better sound through HDMI than Optical or Coax.


----------



## rich-hill (May 13, 2008)

Ah got ya okay. I have the first 360 which doesnt come with HDMI. It came with component cables. So will have to upgrade the xbox. 

I will only require optical input from tv then really. Time to go amp shopping


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

Why do you need optical from your TV?


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

Yeah as Rob said (i think) you want to run as much as possible via HDMI as this is the only connection that can transmit HD audio?

Ive got my TV audio via optical only because thats where my preset 'Scene' button on the remote uses so makes it easier and neater :thumb:


----------



## rich-hill (May 13, 2008)

I run optical to my tv so I can use the 5.1 system rather than the tv's speakers.

So if both ps3 and xbox run HDMI into the amp, does the amp then have a HDMI out to carry either signal to the TV?


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

Yes the whole point of these amps is everything plugs into them and they connect to your tv acting like a media switch. In the future i need to upgrade to something with more than 4 HDMI as its just not enough for me, currently have to make do with my pc's connected to the VGA on the tv and HDMI 2.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Nice!

So PS3-HDMI-AMP-HDMI-TV?

Sounds easy peasy!


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

Yep, less cables and cheaper, my most expensive HDMI cost me £1.99 for a 1.5 meter one.
HDMI will pass through DTS-HD as well either over LPCM if you have an older PS3 or Bitstream/LPCM for the slim ones.


----------



## Saxo90 (Jun 7, 2009)

gally said:


> Nice!
> 
> So PS3-HDMI-AMP-HDMI-TV?
> 
> Sounds easy peasy!


Sorry to thread jack, using this set up, will the ps3 still play through TV speakers when its too late (late night) to use the surround sound?


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

Yes you can select two output methods for sound. I just turn the speakers down though.


----------

